# deregistering NIE



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Very sadly, I'm leaving Spain in a couple of weeks:

1. First I went to the social security today and they said I didn't need to deregister. I find this strange. Is this what others have found? It only occured to me when I got home that they will still have my Spanish address and I won't be living here.

2. Apart from that I also went to extranjaria, the police station where they give the NIE. I wanted to deregister my NIE. The policemna there said I didn't need to do anything with it either. The problem was he really didn't seem sure when I queried it. You know that feeling you get when they just seem to want you to buzz off.

When I got home I had a look on the internet and have found several posts on forums saying you do have to deregister the NIE.

Can anyone advise on these two points please. This is now stressing me since it won't be the two people who advised me who have all the agro if I don't fulfil the obligations :-(

thankyou


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mark292 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Very sadly, I'm leaving Spain in a couple of weeks:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

You can't deregister your NIE

What you need to do is cancel your registration as a resident. 

Use form EX18 - at the bottom left there is a box marked _BAJA POR CESE_. Tick that box - it's for termination of your residency.

Also make sure that you notify Hacienda & come off the padrón.


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> You can't deregister your NIE
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I downloaded the form. I can't really work out where I would put my address in the UK. Do I still put in my Spanish address which I will be leaving soon and so it will no longer be relevant?

Also, when I do the procedure, will they take the old certificate off me and give me a new one which is non-resident or something?

Mark


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mark292 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I downloaded the form. I can't really work out where I would put my address in the UK. Do I still put in my Spanish address which I will be leaving soon and so it will no longer be relevant?
> 
> ...


Just put your address in Spain - or leave it blank & ask them when you get there.

I don't know if they give you something to say that you're no longer resident. Perhaps you could let us know when you've done it


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Just put your address in Spain - or leave it blank & ask them when you get there.
> 
> I don't know if they give you something to say that you're no longer resident. Perhaps you could let us know when you've done it


yes, I will 

On the other point, does anyone know about deregistering from the seguridad social?
Has anyone done it and can tell me what's supposed to happen? I doubt they've informed me correctly, as I said the address will still be the same.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A friend is also returning to the UK this month. He has changed his bank account to a non-resident one from his departure date, handed in his form to come off the padrón, his gestor will deal with Hacienda, then he went to the local police station to ask if he needed to do anything regarding his NIE/residence status and was told clearly that nothing was necessary.


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

Madliz said:


> A friend is also returning to the UK this month. He has changed his bank account to a non-resident one from his departure date, handed in his form to come off the padrón, his gestor will deal with Hacienda, then he went to the local police station to ask if he needed to do anything regarding his NIE/residence status and was told clearly that nothing was necessary.


I've seen a number of posts now which say that you have to use the EX18 and tick the "baja por cese" box. I'm sure that's correct. If not, then what would the "Baja por Cese" box be for?

Anyone else any ideas on the seguridad social? There must be someone who has deregistered there, or knows of someone else who has.

thanks


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

Madliz said:


> A friend is also returning to the UK this month. He has changed his bank account to a non-resident one from his departure date, handed in his form to come off the padrón, his gestor will deal with Hacienda, then he went to the local police station to ask if he needed to do anything regarding his NIE/residence status and was told clearly that nothing was necessary.


Just an update: 
Did the deregistering from padron, no problem. 
Hacienda, also deregistered no problem.


Went to extranjeria with the EX18 and saw the relevant person. He said I didn't need to do it. I told him I'm leaving for good and I thought I would have to registerer that fact and he said no, you don't. Strange. 
It was my second visit (as detailed above) and I definitely talked to the man who knew. Not entirely happy with that but there you go. Maybe if I had needed a non-residents form or something then that would be different, but i don't. I have no house to sell or anything.

Social Security was a funny one, again they said I didn't need to do anything. Just download my "Vida Laboral" (which I had already done). I said that my address would no longer be what they had in their database. The lady tried to update it to my UK address, but the system couldn't accept non-Spanish format addresses. The best she could do was attach a comment to my entry in the database with my UK address. So that was what she did.......... all seems very haphazard I have to say!

The most annoying part is currently trying to get EVOBanco to cancel my bank accout. I filled in the form last Tuesday and it still isn't cancelled. They never answer the phone and the customer service is appaling. I totally unrecommend that bank 

Anyway, that's me, off tomorrow.
thanks for the advice guys and be lucky


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I was also told that I didn't need to "unregister" in extranjeria when I left Spain.
In fact, because I was planning to return and had a permanent registration they actually recommended that I keep it.
I have been told by xabiachica on here however, that this may cause me problems upon my return to Spain..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> I was also told that I didn't need to "unregister" in extranjeria when I left Spain.
> In fact, because I was planning to return and had a permanent registration they actually recommended that I keep it.
> I have been told by xabiachica on here however, that this may cause me problems upon my return to Spain..


Correct, one SHOULD de-register - that's why the form has a box for just that purpose.


Just one of the issues that it might cause is to do with tax as you are still registered as resident in Spain.

Oh, and it might be a problem with health care in UK if they ever do 'joined-up thinking' between the two countries!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Correct, one SHOULD de-register - that's why the form has a box for just that purpose.
> 
> 
> Just one of the issues that it might cause is to do with tax as you are still registered as resident in Spain.
> ...


The tax is the issue xabiachica mentioned in another thread, but I am struggling to see this as an issue. I have made the necessary quarterly declarations as a non-resident during my time out of Spain so Hacienda are cmpletely aware of my tax status.

The health care thing is one that I don't get. Why would it affect anything in the UK?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> The tax is the issue xabiachica mentioned in another thread, but I am struggling to see this as an issue. I have made the necessary quarterly declarations as a non-resident during my time out of Spain so Hacienda are cmpletely aware of my tax status.
> 
> The health care thing is one that I don't get. Why would it affect anything in the UK?


*
Tax* - if you have NOT de-registered from Spain, then you are considered resident === liable for tax in Spain

*Health *- if you are resident in Spain then you are NOT resident in UK. So, if they check between the two countries, as a Spanish resident you are not entitled to health care in UK (you might be as a pensioner but I wouldn't want to take the risk).

Obviously this means co-operation between the two countries but the systems are getting more automatic every day!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> *
> Tax* - if you have NOT de-registered from Spain, then you are considered resident === liable for tax in Spain
> 
> *Health *- if you are resident in Spain then you are NOT resident in UK. So, if they check between the two countries, as a Spanish resident you are not entitled to health care in UK (you might be as a pensioner but I wouldn't want to take the risk).
> ...


OK that has put my mind at rest!

We checked what we needed to do with Hacienda and they said that as long as we completed the non-residents tax returns as required we would be considered as non-residents for tax purposes (remember that the inscription on the list of EU nationals has no relevance for tax residency).
They did also suggest that we keep tax returns for the country where we are tax residents for the duration of the time outside of Spain, which i have done.

I am actually not resident of UK nor Spain and I have no intention of returning to the UK after 12 years!! So I am not so worried about the health care issue. Good advice for others though!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mark292 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Very sadly, I'm leaving Spain in a couple of weeks:
> 
> ...


Just out of interest - have you been working and paying into the Spanish Social Security System for your State Pension
and everything before making the decision to leave Spain ?
As I regard the NIE like you would regard your British National Insurance number, that it's there for life
and to be declared upon State Retirement Age in which ever country you finally stop work and decide to retire in.
Obviously you need to list your Spanish NIE number, your British National Insurance number and any
other equivalent numbers for whichever other EU countries you lived & worked in when claiming your State Pension.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> Just out of interest - have you been working and paying into the Spanish Social Security System for your State Pension
> and everything before making the decision to leave Spain ?
> As I regard the NIE like you would regard your British National Insurance number, that it's there for life
> and to be declared upon State Retirement Age in which ever country you finally stop work and decide to retire in.
> ...


... are you sure it's the NIE you quote or your SS number?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... are you sure it's the NIE you quote or your SS number?


I'm sure the answer to that will be somewhere along the lines of you can't have the one without the other.
Obviously you need your NIE to enable you to work in Spain in the first place.

Of course if youve had any personal experience of filling in the Spanish State Pension claim form, then do tell.


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

Williams2 said:


> Just out of interest - have you been working and paying into the Spanish Social Security System for your State Pension
> and everything before making the decision to leave Spain ?
> .


Yes, I have. The person I talked to at ss dealt with foreigners and told me I could apply for pension when reaching Spanish retirement age. I would recieve the proportional part of the minimum payment, for the number of days I had contributed as long as the sum of time contributing to SS in all countries was over 15 years. Seemed logical.


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> *
> Tax* - if you have NOT de-registered from Spain, then you are considered resident === liable for tax in Spain
> 
> *Health *- if you are resident in Spain then you are NOT resident in UK. So, if they check between the two countries, as a Spanish resident you are not entitled to health care in UK (you might be as a pensioner but I wouldn't want to take the risk).
> ...


I did deregister from hacienda though and watched as the man changed my residency status from resident to non resident on his computer terminal. He then entered my new address here in the UK. I also have a printout of my deregistration from padron. So I believe I'm covered.


----------



## mark292 (Jun 2, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Correct, one SHOULD de-register - that's why the form has a box for just that purpose.


That's true. I don't get why they say I don't have to do it when there is a box there which is for that purpose! 
The trouble is, what do you do if you're in there and they insist that it isn't necessary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mark292 said:


> That's true. I don't get why they say I don't have to do it when there is a box there which is for that purpose!
> The trouble is, what do you do if you're in there and they insist that it isn't necessary.


Insist

Tell them that you NEED proof that you no longer live in Spain for the UK (or wherever you're going) 

There have been cases in the UK of people having to provide such proof before they can register with a doctor etc.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mark292 said:


> Yes, I have. The person I talked to at ss dealt with foreigners and told me I could apply for pension when reaching Spanish retirement age. I would recieve the proportional part of the minimum payment, for the number of days I had contributed as long as the sum of time contributing to SS in all countries was over 15 years. Seemed logical.


Tell me did you take the Euro Pension route to your State Pension as outlined in the following information below -
to take account of your British National Insurance contributions, the Spanish SS contributions and other countries.


State Pensions abroad, qualifying years other countries - information


----------

